# Ferries to Crete February 2010



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We are presently near Fethiye in a rented cottage over looking the Kaya valley. 

In Turkey Diesel is now about £1.40 per litre and petrol is nearer £1.60. 

We planned to stay for a couple of months and then Island hop from Turkey (Marmaris) to Rhodes then on to Crete spending about six/seven weeks touring the island before taking the ferry to Piraeus (Athens).

We had a big shock when we checked out the ferry prices with a local travel agent, the three ferries from Turkey to Greece came to €1200. After further checks we found that if we drove from Fethiye to Piraeus (1050 miles) we could we could get a return trip with Minoan Lines on a day sailing for €340 return this is almost half what a night sailing would cost. The downside is the day sailings only operate on two days, Friday and Sunday. We don't normally book in advance but with only two day sailings a week we booked there and then as our sailing date was close to the Easter holiday and the ferries would be very busy. 

We sail Piraeus to Crete on the 21 March and do the return trip on the 7 May. I don't know why but there are no senior discounts or reductions when booking a return trip. 

So if you are planning a trip to Crete your in the picture.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

